# My Band Safety's Off first music vid "Ms. Torpedo"



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

This was recorded by our friends at 331 Arts, in our jamspace in London.

http://youtu.be/pG5bMAnhL8c

(hopefully the link works)

We are in EMAC studios this weekend to record this song and one other, after that we will continue working on our live set and start booking.

I'm very excited about this project!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey Budda,

Great to finally hear you play. You really chew that shit up. What are you using for grit there? Those barre chords sound super-rich...

Now, regarding the music...I can't pretend to know anything about punk, so I'm totally unaware of how this fits into the 'scene', or how the music has progressed over the decades, but I thought it sounded really good. I think I liked it, cause it's leaning towards heavy. 

I'm gonna stop there at the risk of sounding like an idiot.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

adcandour said:


> Hey Budda,
> 
> Great to finally hear you play. You really chew that shit up. What are you using for grit there? Those barre chords sound super-rich...
> 
> ...


Thanks! That is just PRS into Peters for dirt. Not even using my good cab haha. My friends are in a variety of punk bands, so I imagine we fit in just fine.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Sounded great Budda! 

And you looked like you were having a total blast the whole time! (smilin' ear to ear)

All the best with the project.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Ahhh, forgot you have a Peters! Good stuff, good fun energy going.


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds good! Hopefully we can play a show with you guys sometime soon!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2014)

Sounds good. Looking forward to the studio version!

How about a gear run down...'cause, ya know, gearheads and all that...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Good stuff Budda!

Love that PRS, that's straight into the amp?
Nice tone, for sure.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

sulphur said:


> Good stuff Budda!
> 
> Love that PRS, that's straight into the amp?
> Nice tone, for sure.


I have a pedalboard. How times have changed (not a fan of anything on the floor hahaha). 

Artist V - TU-3 - FSM input. Fx out - empress vintage modified superdelay (not used in clip) - digitech hardwire reverb (set to hall) - mxr micro amp - fx return. Peavey JSX 412, though I will be hauling the JCM800 412 with G12-65's to the studio.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

We head in to the studio today! I am beyond pumped!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> We head in to the studio today! I am beyond pumped!


Exited? No sh!t. Its 5am, wtf? 

Post some more stuff when you get a chance.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

adcandour said:


> Exited? No sh!t. Its 5am, wtf?
> 
> Post some more stuff when you get a chance.


I work 6-12 today, load in is at 3.


----------



## Mr Boggie (Dec 4, 2012)

I certainly dug it - thank you for posting, looks like you were having a lot of fun. Break a leg with the session.


----------



## Dustman (Apr 1, 2011)

Great stuff! Man the London punk scene is getting so good! Radio Delete (r.i.p), WAPO, Red Arms, Safety's off..


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

don't forget limiter, castles in the air, bet your life, the new outcasts, the filthy radicals, the offensive senses, pie in the sky 

we are done tracking! EMAC was a blast! we had 331 Arts back and will have a studio vid up at a later date as well. Songs sound pretty good, I'm looking forward to hearing the finished versions!


----------



## HeinrichDerp (Apr 29, 2014)

can honestly say I don't listen to modern punk or really punk at all anymore, but gad damn that sounded sick. keep up the great work man!


----------

